# Topic Suggestions for Men's Ministry



## travis (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay, we are finally re-launching the Men's Ministry at our church and we plan to meet monthly and do a rotation of 'types' of meetings. The first will be a dinner/social event for guys to get to know each other. Second will be a learning event and third will be a service event. So I have been asked to think of something for the fist learning event. It will be called Theology on Tap and will be at a rented room in a pub. I need help thinking of a good topic for discussion and a possible speaker.

Any suggestions?


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 26, 2008)

How about selections from Luther's Table Talk? Seems appropriate for a pub atmosphere...


----------



## travis (Mar 26, 2008)

Selections from Tabletalk sounds like a good idea. As for Family Worship any more specific sources to go to on this?


----------



## Casey (Mar 26, 2008)

Here's what our men's group has been going through:

Amazon.com: The God of Sex: How Spirituality Defines Your Sexuality: Peter Jones: Books by Peter Jones

Good stuff; important stuff.


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 26, 2008)

Depending on the maturity level of the men involved, Craftsmen: Skillfully leading your family for God by John Crotts is a pretty good study. It's fairly basic, but certainly and skillfully points out the requirements on us as husbands and fathers.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 26, 2008)

Mentioning the snares of malehood might be one topic.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 26, 2008)

How about MMA for beginners? And then host it at the IHOP! 

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 26, 2008)

joshua said:


> If there are lots of husbands, dads, or men of marriagable age: Family Worship.





This is a great idea for a topic!


----------



## BJClark (Mar 26, 2008)

Don't know much about the first but the service event, why not do something for someone in your church family. 

If someone needs house repairs offer to do that..if they need yard work done offer to do that..or even do repairs at the church itself if they are in need of them...


----------

